# one ?



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was wandering if i could by the gamo shadow 1000 without the scope, and buy the Gamo Varmint Hunter kit for Shadow 1000 from pyramidair.com?? Would this work..Because i like the varmint hunter set up but i want the bore sights...


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Not sure but is this what u are talking about??

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/gamo-shadow-1000-air-rifle.shtml
got to go hunt wabbits


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

yes the sight for the gun is http://www.pyramydair.com/p/gamo-shadow ... ifle.shtml ..... The site for the scope is http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/acces ... ory_id=528 Plz help i need some answers.....thx


----------

